# Funny names for your Ts



## MrsHaas (Sep 4, 2014)

I'd love to hear what others have named their Ts! I have ten, here they are:

Emerald green- booger
Arizona blonde- ShyFloyd 
MM Rosie- noodles
MF Rosie- angry
GBB- Webster
Carlsbad green- white face (bc her helmet is white and the rest of her body is black...)
Mex fire leg- consuela
Mex red knee- Owen
Chaco gold knee- Rhonda
Avic pinktoe- boom shakwitah

Ok ur turn!






--J.Haas


----------



## purevl (Sep 4, 2014)

I have names for all 12 of mine but I think of them by genus/species.  I have to look in my app to find out their actual names...


Avicularia avicularia - Jittery
Avicularia minatrix - Misgiving
Avicularia purpurea - Mourning
Avicularia urticans - Unease
Avicularia versicolor - Panic
Brachypelma vagans - Wretched
Cyriocosmus ritae - Shock
Heteroscodra maculata - Dismay
Lasiodora parahybana - Terror
Poecilotheria metallica - Bleakness
Poecilotheria regalis - Anguish
Psalmopoeus irminia - Loathing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrsHaas (Sep 4, 2014)

Cool! Lol much less random than my names lol



--J.Haas


----------



## XBabysinX (Sep 4, 2014)

My Mexican red knee is Fluffy, I have no reason other than it always coming to mind when I saw him.
My Avic. is Karla after Karla homolka the serial killer in Canada.
My g. Porteri is Daenarys stormborn of house Targaryen etc etc. I say the whole thing when asked because I find humor in its ridiculousness.

Once I get another male I'll have a "Khal Drogo" =)


----------



## timisimaginary (Sep 4, 2014)

i keep a list of names, and then choose the one that seems most appropriate or fitting from the list for whichever new pet i get. my 6 current T's are:
Weaver (B. smithi)
Parker (C. cyaneopubescens)
Prince (P. sp "platyomma")
Chewie (B. albopilosum)
Lardarius (A. purpurea)
Mr. T (L. parahybana)

I've got names picked out for my next several planned purchases as well: Clarice (A. versicolor), El Guapo (E. campestratus), and a trio of RCF G. rosea to be named Scully, Mulder and Skinner.



XBabysinX said:


> My g. Porteri is Daenarys stormborn of house Targaryen etc etc. I say the whole thing when asked because I find humor in its ridiculousness.
> 
> Once I get another male I'll have a "Khal Drogo" =)


i have a number of GoT-related names on my list, but the only one set aside for a T is Varys. of course. because Varys is The Spider. (though hopefully not a eunuch, but i'm not planning on breeding anyway).


----------



## Zigana (Sep 4, 2014)

G. porteri  female - Fritz- my favorite 
G. porteri female - Fuzzy Slippers - Slippers for short.
G. rosea female - Grumpy
A. hentzi MM - Mad Max
A. hentzi MM - Road Warrior
A. hentzi sling- Charger (named after the vehicle)
A. hentzi sling - Challenger (same as above)
A. hentzi sling - Cutie 

I still need to name my A. avic pink toe female, three female A. hentzi and two G. Pulchra slings.


----------



## pyro fiend (Sep 4, 2014)

Already told mrshaas but wont kill me to name them again xD
I only name my sexed with 1 exception.

1.2 G. rosea Ross,Rosetta and Ginger
1.0 C. cyaneopubescens Brock
And 0.0.1 B. boehmei, frankie

I also have a 0.0.1 P. Cambridgei who may get the name Acromantula cant decide x3

Still cant find a name for my 0.1 A. geniculata xc shes too calm fir a human or killer name hah xp


----------



## ratluvr76 (Sep 4, 2014)

G. rosea MM - Fang
G. rosea 1" sling - Timothy Tarantula


----------



## lmactans (Sep 4, 2014)

Ah, here we go! 
G. pulchripes "Goldie" 
M. cabocla "Cha Cha"
P. cambridgei "Speedy"
B. smithi "Vriska"
B. boehmei "Europa" 
B. albopilosum "Curly" 
L. parahybana "Lassie"
L. mactans "Bellatrix III"


----------



## JZC (Sep 4, 2014)

timisimaginary said:


> i keep a list of names, and then choose the one that seems most appropriate or fitting from the list for whichever new pet i get. my 6 current T's are:
> Weaver (B. smithi)
> Parker (C. cyaneopubescens)
> Prince (P. sp "platyomma")
> ...


My RCF rosea is named Melisandre


----------



## NewAgePrimal (Sep 4, 2014)

All the Ts I have named are on my profile, but I can list them again.
0.1 a. hentzi "Legs"  my first T. 
1.1.2 e. campestratus "Rambo" "Elvira" "Augustine" "Patience"
0.1 g. pulchripes "Cha Cha"
1.0 (suspect) a. avic "Liberty"
0.1 p. scrofa "Penny"
0.0.1 p. cambridgei "Peso"
0.0.1 a. sp. "Peru purple" "Amethyst"
0.0.1 e. sp. "Chile flame" "Pyro"
0.0.1 p. murinus "Spawnzie" (hell spawn + Fonzie= cool little hell spawn)

I still have a lot more to think up names for.


----------



## MrsHaas (Sep 4, 2014)

I love Karla homolka!! U ever see that movie starring Laura prepton? 



--J.Haas

---------- Post added 09-04-2014 at 05:04 PM ----------

These names are great!



--J.Haas

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## edgeofthefreak (Sep 4, 2014)

Okay, I'll play.  

In order of acquisition:
_Pandinus imperator, female_: Portia - She's a princess, who lives a giant dirt castle, all for her.
_Brachypelma albopilosum, female_: Vortex Pinnacle - Named after a place in Azeroth of World of Warcraft, for her turbulent arrival in my life, and it matches her curly setae.
_Euathlus "sp" Red, unknown_: Harley Quinn - For her eventual adult colouration, hopefully not a mirror of attitude (though wouldn't that be cute?).
_Damon diadema, unknown_: Lord Whiplington - Their Latin name translates to "king of the demons", so it seemed fitting to give it a royal title for a name.

I have no set theme, I usually keep whatever falls out of my mouth when I want to give them names.


----------



## ratluvr76 (Sep 4, 2014)

Lord Whiplington may be the awesomest name yet. LOL love it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## iemmaamme (Sep 4, 2014)

All of my Ts are too small to sex, so names are fairly tentative for now 
Velma the Chromatopelma
Phylis the Difficilis
Harold the Geroldi

Anddd I'm stuck on my A Avic & B Smithi, for what I hope are obvious reasons - I seem to have named myself into a corner haha.


----------



## XBabysinX (Sep 4, 2014)

MrsHaas said:


> I love Karla homolka!! U ever see that movie starring Laura prepton?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am a true crime fanatic, I actually paid someone from canada to send me an original copy of a news paper from the time of trial. I'm sure at some point I'll have a bundy and dahmer. Haha. I have definitely seen the movies, read every book also =)


----------



## MrsHaas (Sep 4, 2014)

I believe we've talked ab this ;-)



--J.Haas


----------



## XBabysinX (Sep 4, 2014)

I also have a love for unique names, I love the name daenarys a lot. My kids all have pretty unique names also (Lydia Morgan ,Autumn Leah ,Xander nowell as in bradley nowell from sublime and Lazarus Marley as in Bob Marley)


----------



## cold blood (Sep 4, 2014)

XBabysinX said:


> I am a true crime fanatic, I actually paid someone from canada to send me an original copy of a news paper from the time of trial. I'm sure at some point I'll have a bundy and dahmer. Haha. I have definitely seen the movies, read every book also =)


I like that stuff, too.  I don't generally name mine, but one, a P. cam is mayo (its in a mayo container) and the other is my G. pulchripes, whom I named Gacy....after the serial killer....its fat, appears to be likeable and calm, until prey shows its self, then its a straight up killer, without hesitation.  I do like that theme for t's (as I've mentioned before).

Dahmer lived about 6 minutes east of where I lived back at the time when he was caught.  They ended up tearing the place down and now its just an empty eyesore of a lot...I don't think anyone wants the land.  He worked at a chocolate manufacturer (Ambrosia) right in downtown Milwaukee.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## laurenkane (Sep 4, 2014)

Honigpoussla - f t. stirmi (a honigpoussla is a german honey cookie that my Oma used to make <3)
Evangeline- f g. pulchra
Bambi- mm g. rosea
Peabody - m LP
Cecil - f curlyhair


----------



## MrsHaas (Sep 4, 2014)

I want the land! Dahmer is my fav



--J.Haas


----------



## cold blood (Sep 4, 2014)

MrsHaas said:


> I want the land! Dahmer is my fav
> 
> 
> 
> --J.Haas


No you don't, its a really crappy area

---------- Post added 09-04-2014 at 07:14 PM ----------


You want an interesting one, look up Denis (Des, as he went by) Neilson.   This dude may take the cake...he's from England.


----------



## MrsHaas (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm just kidding



--J.Haas


----------



## cold blood (Sep 4, 2014)

I figured


----------



## gobey (Sep 4, 2014)

No great ones. I'm unoriginal. I name them after their common names and scientific names already. My Avics name is "Avic". Since that's all I ever call him. My new H. Mac sling was named "Togo" a la Togo Starburst Baboon. I'll name the second H
 Mac... "H. Mac" 

Some of these abbreviations and slings lend for good names. H. Mac is a sweet nickname. I wish I could be H. Mac. 

The OBT we had was called "USAMBARA!"

Because that's cool too!

But the rest go unnamed. 

Except my G. Porteri. I got her at a rock and roll and horror convention that Dee Snider was at. In fact that's what I went. To meet Dee. And I left with my first Tarantula. Dee Spider.


----------



## ratluvr76 (Sep 4, 2014)

I've always used strange and elaborate names. I had leucistic leapard gecko one time. Her name was Lizzy D. Liz Ard. Then my california king snake pair... Cleopatra and Anthony... My pug came to me with the name boomer but when I'm in the mood I call him Pugsley Mc Puggerson.....


----------



## cold blood (Sep 4, 2014)

ratluvr76 said:


> Pugsley Mc Puggerson.....


That sounds like Simpsons type humor to me...lol.


----------



## Oumriel (Sep 5, 2014)

We have
Obt Kyle
GBB  Jody
Lp1 miss monster truck
Lp2 chicken
H.mac lint
P. met 1 thing 1
P. met 2 thing 2

Those are the ones that Katie has named. The rest go by scientific name and is followed by a number if we have more than one.


----------



## flex (Sep 5, 2014)

B.vagans > JLo (she's got a rump like JLo )
B.albo > itchy (always scratching its butt and making me itchy)
P.Regalis > Regalia (because she is my pride and joy and she is very regal. )


----------



## Ghost Dragon (Sep 5, 2014)

Mine have a few more obscure names, others came already named, and I thought it would be improper to re-name them:

G. rosea - Itsy (already named)

G. rosea - Lily (already named)

G. pulchra - Bithia

L. parahybana - Evita

1/4 " LP - Forty Five (get it?  Little LP? 45 rpm?  You'd have to be over 30 to get that one)

P. regalis X 4 (all V names) - Valeria, Victory, Vendetta, and Valkyrie

P. irminia - Tony (as in Tony the Tiger, for all you Frosted Flakes fans). 

B. albopilosum - Dee Dee (named after a friend)

B. emilia - Duchess Marguerite (or Maggie for short. Named after Stan's late wife & a long lived Emilia of theirs)

GBB - Sprite (as it comes in what?  Yes, a green bottle)

P. subfusca HL - Highlander (not a lot of imagination there, I know)

B. vagans - Pepper (after my favourite movie redhead, Pepper Potts of 'Ironman' fame)

G. pulchripes - Leviathan (as it should get to be almost as big as 8.5" Evita)

H. venatoria - Dundee (I thought it was Australian.  You'd have to be over 30 to get this one too)


----------



## Monkeyock (Sep 5, 2014)

Great thread! My fiancé and I love naming our creatures, and when possible we try to evoke the "attitude" or "personality" (projections one and all, but it's all in good fun). Our 7" mature female P. regalis is named "Kali" after the Hindu god of death...based on one of the most frightening threat poses we ever witnessed. Aside from that we chose to name our Chilean roses after Supreme Court justices so we have Ruth Bader Ginsberg, Sandra Day O'Connor, and Sonia Sotomayor. We cleverly named our E. murinus lady "agent Scully" real creative I know... Our H. vonwirthi is Hanoi Jane. Our Euthalus sp. red is "Chiyo-chan" (any Azumanga Daio fans out there!?!?). But among our most clever names are for our OBT's: we have Obi Wan KenOBT, and O BeaArthur T. But the OG, still my favorite name, is for our first T, an A. metallica male we called "Murderface" after William Murderface Murderface on Metalocalypse. That's all I can think of in spiders, but there are a few more worth sharing. Our vinegaroon is a real zinger: "Clicky Minaj" and we have snakes named "Chevy Chase" and "Rodney Dangerfield" and a tortoise named "Uncle Buck." We are big time nerds.


----------



## MrsHaas (Sep 5, 2014)

These are getting better and better



--J.Haas


----------



## XBabysinX (Sep 5, 2014)

Monkeyock said:


> Great thread! My fiancé and I love naming our creatures, and when possible we try to evoke the "attitude" or "personality" (projections one and all, but it's all in good fun). Our 7" mature female P. regalis is named "Kali" after the Hindu god of death...based on one of the most frightening threat poses we ever witnessed. Aside from that we chose to name our Chilean roses after Supreme Court justices so we have Ruth Bader Ginsberg, Sandra Day O'Connor, and Sonia Sotomayor. We cleverly named our E. murinus lady "agent Scully" real creative I know... Our H. vonwirthi is Hanoi Jane. Our Euthalus sp. red is "Chiyo-chan" (any Azumanga Daio fans out there!?!?). But among our most clever names are for our OBT's: we have Obi Wan KenOBT, and O BeaArthur T. But the OG, still my favorite name, is for our first T, an A. metallica male we called "Murderface" after William Murderface Murderface on Metalocalypse. That's all I can think of in spiders, but there are a few more worth sharing. Our vinegaroon is a real zinger: "Clicky Minaj" and we have snakes named "Chevy Chase" and "Rodney Dangerfield" and a tortoise named "Uncle Buck." We are big time nerds.


Haha those are dopppppe!

---------- Post added 09-05-2014 at 03:35 PM ----------




flex said:


> B.vagans > JLo (she's got a rump like JLo )
> B.albo > itchy (always scratching its butt and making me itchy)
> P.Regalis > Regalia (because she is my pride and joy and she is very regal. )


My husband and I where cracking up at your video calling "jlo"


----------



## scorpionchaos (Sep 6, 2014)

My B.vagans is called squishy, he molted very soon after I got him and I just thought he looked squishy ^__^

My C.marshalli is named marshall.

My A.versicolor is named blue.

pretty simple names besides my brothers G.rosea Tiberius.


----------



## shane4 (Sep 6, 2014)

I have one named ash, and a funny one named Nikki, but my weirdest one would have to be bones.


----------



## Misty Day (Sep 6, 2014)

My n.chromatus sling is called Clemsie, after Clementine from The Walking Dead the game, but I tried to make it a more both-gendered name. 
I haven't got names for all my ts, (3 Versi siblings are simply named 1,2 and 3 until I know the sexes), But heres the names for my ts theyre not weird buy meh.
N.Chromatus-Clemsie (Unsexed)
A.versicolor- 1,2,3 and a 2 inch suspect male juvenile named Kitana.
AF P.cambridgei- Trinity (After the trinity killer from the TV show Dexter)
P.regalis sub adult female named Mia, just because I like the name. Had her since a second instar. 
GBB immature male named Avery, after Tom Avery from The Vampire Diaries.
L.parahybana female named Zelda, after the game Zelda.
B.vagans 4' female named Pandora, because I got her for my birthday along with a pandora bracelet.


----------



## ParryOtter (Sep 6, 2014)

G. rosea-- Scarlett
GBB-- Lady Mary
B. smithi-- Alan Smithee
Phormictopus sp. 'Purple'-- Matt
N. chromatus (3)-- Harry, Ron and Hermione (Harry was always the one borrowed in his cupboard under the stairs)


----------



## MrsHaas (Sep 7, 2014)

Lol on Matt- I love when ppl have everyday names for their pets



--J.Haas


----------



## miserykills (Sep 7, 2014)

All of mine are named after horror movie characters or at least related to horror movies. I only have a few right now but I plan on getting a bunch more in October and the names will hopefully follow this trend. 
G. rosea/porteri - Pennywise
B. smithi - Elvira 
P. cambridgei - Ash


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justrick (Sep 10, 2014)

For my University experiment, my A. hentzi speciments are numbers #1 - #15

For my pets:
A. hentzi = Tammy
Euthalus sp. Red = Hot Cheeto
G. pulchra = Mocha
E. campestratus = Molie


----------



## Cavedweller (Sep 10, 2014)

miserykills, that is an excellent way to theme name your spiders.

I give my friends the honor of naming most of my new bugs. Here's a few:

A. moderatum: Everything's Bigger
A. seemanni BCF: Levis
A. seemanni BCF: Wrangler 
E. sp red: Chronic the Spiderhog
G. pulchra: Spiders Incorporated
N. colratovillosus: Shaq Fu


----------



## awiec (Sep 10, 2014)

I think out of all of them the best one I got is my versi named Bob Marley, it hangs out in the web hammock all day and the front legs look like dreadlocks.


----------



## MrsHaas (Sep 11, 2014)

Lool



--J.Haas


----------



## ratluvr76 (Sep 11, 2014)

I got another rosie, a girlfriend for our MM Fang. We were never solid on the name so we changed his name; his name is now Clyde and his old lady will be Bonnie.


----------



## pyro fiend (Sep 11, 2014)

buddy said i should put his names up here to see who got a good laugh out of it.

1.2 P. metalica-  Guter, azule, and pyros girl [one who bolted out up his arm my arm and just sat on me]
0.2.1 P. regalis- Princess Kate, Princess Dianna and unkown royalty lmao
0.4 P.murinus- eeney, meenie, miney,  and moe [catch an obt by the toe? ]
0.6 H. incie- the golden girls [communal no idea whos who half the time lol] 
0.5 p. irmina- wacky, smacky, blacky , snacky [super defensive lol] and broked [doesnt web, dig go on walls or anything she is broken lol] 
1.0 G. pulchra- The Punisher
0.0.1 Nhadu sp [un ID'd]- "Nhadu yo buisness"
0.8 A.geniculata- breakfast, brunch, lunch, lunchin, brinner, dinner, 2nd dinner and midnight snack   obviously because they are feeding machines at 6-7in each lmao

these are all i have sofar off the top of my head ill grab more tomorrow XD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cavedweller (Sep 11, 2014)

"Nhandu yo business" is a thing of beauty :clap:


----------



## pyro fiend (Sep 11, 2014)

Cavedweller said:


> "Nhandu yo business" is a thing of beauty :clap:


haha pretty sure its a she and chromatus lmao but Nhadu yo buisness was my idea XD i told him i think i knew what nhadu it was [hes had her a yr and never tried ID'ing]  so told him nhadu yo business, just kidding ofcourse, and it stuck XD

---------- Post added 09-11-2014 at 05:54 AM ----------

just thought of a few more 

1.0 P. muticus- rafiki [lol]
1.2 C. brachycephalus- senor unicorn and thumb tack the 2nd girls not named  
0.1 A. ezendami - Garnet [named after the Mozambique garnet because shes a gem]
2.0 A. junodi -  head cheifton [their common name is feather leg so he found it funny] the other one had no name till recently i named it "Obi wan junodi" XD
0.1 C. sanderi - sandy cheeks XD

ill keep adding as i start to remember or when i talk to him later

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## katluc (Sep 11, 2014)

Fluffy and Shakespeare. I did have little Smithi called Sherlock but the little sweetie didn't make it.


----------



## Enn49 (Sep 11, 2014)

Ours are fairly normal compared to some of those on here.

Mine are :-
0.1 OBT - *Zera*
0.0.1 P. metallica - *Trip* after the character in the Metallica film.
0.0.2 L. Parahybana - *Mole* because it dug a big hole its 1st night here and *Pip* 
0.0.3 H.incei - *Yoda, Trini *and *Calypso*
0.0.1 C. schioedtei - *Tigger* 'cos it's an earth tiger
0.0.1 B. albopilosum - *Coco* after a river in Honduras 
0.0.1 C. fasciatum - *Beck*, a character in a book I was reading at the time.

My Son's:-
0.1 P. Vittata - *Enn*, means 8 in Sri Lankan 
0.0.1 G. rosea - *Mouse*, don't ask why


----------



## HungryGhost (Sep 11, 2014)

Aphonopelma hentzi 0.0.1 "Oakley" suspect female
Avicularia avicularia 0.0.1 "Artemis"
Brachypelma boehmei 0.0.1 "Ronda" suspect female
Chromatopelma Cyaneopubscens 0.1.0 "Verde"
Euanthlus sp. (yellow) 0.0.1 "Bumble"
Grammostola pulchripes 0.1.0 "Evita"
Hapalopus sp. large 0.0.2 "Thing 1" & "Thing 2"
Lasiodora parahybana 0.0.1 "Pink" suspect male
Pterinopelma sazimai 0.0.1 "Bebe"


----------



## RussoTuristo (Sep 11, 2014)

Other than my B. klaasi called "Khaleesi", I haven't given any funny names. And I usually refer to them by their scientific names anyway.


----------



## Nicolas C (Sep 12, 2014)

Hey, I've a Khaleesi too: my T stirmi!!! (Noooo, that's not because of her beautiful... opisthosoma!)


----------



## scarhbar (Sep 12, 2014)

Benedict the A. Geniculata


----------



## BobGrill (Sep 12, 2014)

I named my B.smithi "Carlos" and my P.regalis" Bumblebee" and my E.murinus" Skeletor". I've only named about three so that shows you how good I am about coming up with names.


----------



## MrsHaas (Sep 12, 2014)

It's always funny to give a t an everyday name like George or Cindy lol maybe next time use a baby name book lol  jk



--J.Haas


----------



## dustinv91 (Sep 12, 2014)

All of my Tarantulas are named after marvel comic book characters.

Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zigana (Sep 12, 2014)

I finally got around to naming one of my  G. pulchras, AgentUnderground. It fits perfect since it molted the day after I got it, immediately went underground and there it has been for a month as of today. 

I also have Agent 260, an A. hentzi sling and another one I named Kitten. Some of the other sling's names are listed below.

Chevelle
Nova
Fifi - for Fiat
Fuzzy
Jumper
Steph 
Judah
Manasses
Levi


----------



## Medusa (Sep 12, 2014)

I just named my new A. ezendami "Maelys" after a name in one of the "Game of Thrones" books. (I think it's pronounced, "malice.") Some of my names are clever, I think, and others, not so much. My G. rosea is "Rosie", for instance.

I want to know where Storm76 gets his names, such as "Phaedra."


----------



## MrsHaas (Sep 13, 2014)

Just got in 3 baby curly slings- named them Larry moe and curly lol



--J.Haas


----------



## cold blood (Sep 14, 2014)

Just received a few slings, one of them got a name, its only the 3rd I have named.  Its a L. difficilis, or an LD...Named it LD, after my favorite LD.....Larry David...I hope it proves to be an amusing t.  Little Larry likes to hide, but eats well.


----------



## gobey (Sep 14, 2014)

My two L.p.s I've taken to calling Lassi and Dora


----------



## MrsHaas (Sep 14, 2014)

I just got three curly hair slings courtesy of skippydude!! Thx bro!!!
Named them llarry curly and moe lol!



--J.Haas


----------



## cold blood (Sep 14, 2014)

MrsHaas said:


> I just got three curly hair slings courtesy of skippydude!! Thx bro!!!
> Named them llarry curly and moe lol!
> 
> 
> ...


Yeaaaah, you mentioned that a few posts ago....just last night (@ 10:45)...we got it...lmfao.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrsHaas (Sep 14, 2014)

Oops didn't mean to send twice!!



--J.Haas

Reactions: Like 1


----------

